# 1/12 truer arbor ????????



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a set of arbors to true 1/12 tires. They need to fit a max mod truer. Any ideas or suggestions folks ???????


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

rc4less has a nice one that I got for my 1/12 scale and works great.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

hudy has one too its very nice


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll check them out and if they don't work I stumbled across a thread where max mods info was posted.


----------

